# Where is Sav?



## thewoodlands (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been asked by Sav 2 tell you what's going on, Mrs Sav is in the hospital, has been for several days. She has gotten better but still will have a long road to hoe.

She is finally in a regular room so that is good, when Sav gets sometime he'll be on so he can tell you more.

I'll leave everything else for Dennis 2 explain, we've said a few prayers over the weekend, can't hurt.

zap


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Wishing them well.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 25, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Mrs. Sav.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I didn't know this.....Godspeed to a full recovery for her.....
Tell him he's in our prayers here, too, Zap.  Keep me posted if you will......


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for passing this on zap. Send good thoughts and well wishes her way.


----------



## milleo (Feb 25, 2013)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Mrs. Savage, I too was wondering where Dennis was. Thanks for letting us know Zap.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 25, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for her... Judy seems to be a very strong woman. Hoping for fast recovery


----------



## wishlist (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update zap.  Judy is one of the nicest ladies you'll ever meet.  Get well soon Judy, somebody needs to keep sav inline!


----------



## pen (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the info zap.  They will be in our thoughts and prayers.

pen


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 25, 2013)

I sent the link for this to Sav.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Well wishes from here too.
To hear Dennis tell it, she's too ornery to be down for too long.
Thinking of both of you, Dennis and Judy.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 25, 2013)

Wishing a speedy recovery to Judy.  Take care to both of you.


----------



## rideau (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you, Zap.

Dennis and Judy, God be with you.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 25, 2013)

Wish you the a speedy recovery.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2013)

Get well soon Judy. We know who does the real work around there.


----------



## fossil (Feb 25, 2013)

I understand your concern, Dennis.  I wish you both all the best.  Rick


----------



## Shari (Feb 26, 2013)

Best wishes for better health!


----------



## HDRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope every thing turns out well, and she can get the heck out of that hospital


----------



## bubbasdad (Feb 26, 2013)

Preayers sent,  hope you get better soon.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers sent. Hope every thing turns out OK.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

Best wishes sent your way.  Tell Judy that she can't rest too long.  There is stack'in to be done.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## rdust (Feb 26, 2013)

Zap, thanks for the info I was wondering where Dennis has been.

Judy I hope you have a speedy recovery and are resting in front of the warm stove soon!  Dennis and Judy are two of the nicest people around. 

If she's stuck in that hospital for too long Dennis will by eying a place to pop a chimney up and move a stove in.  "Can I borrow one of those stretchers to haul some wood up to Judy's room".


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2013)

rdust said:


> If she's stuck in that hospital for too long Dennis will by eying a place to pop a chimney up and move a stove in. "Can I borrow one of those stretchers to haul some wood up to Judy's room".


 
Nah. He will be telling them that the tongue depressors aren't dry enough.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Nah. He will be telling them that the tongue depressors aren't dry enough.


 
And stacking them into neat little rows in the window for full sun and wind.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you think he sits on a milk crate at the hospital?


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope and pray for you both to be home quickly.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 26, 2013)

All the prayers in the world for them ! They are great people to have as friends and just plain good people over all. 

Pete


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 26, 2013)

Best wishes from IN for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## charly (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers for both of you! Wishing Mrs Sav a speedy recovery! Thank You Zap for the post.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Get well soon Mrs. Backwoods . . . and hang in there Dennis.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 27, 2013)

Another get well soon from Indiana.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 27, 2013)

Godspeed for your healing.


----------



## guy01 (Feb 27, 2013)

Get well soon Mrs savage


----------



## osagebow (Feb 27, 2013)

Best wishes from VA - get better soon, ma'am. Chin up there, BWS


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 27, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Get well soon Mrs. Backwoods . . . and hang in there Dennis.


Ditto!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everybody. Good news for now is that I brought her home late yesterday. She is extremely weak and tired but happy to be home for sure. We have several issues to deal with yet but hopefully things will go good. Probably will have some surgery next week then go from there.

Many comments above brought a smile to my face and will to her too when she is able to view them. Thanks again.

I'll make a new thread on this too.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2013)

Little steps.  Any good news...is good news.  Glad to see Judy back at home.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2013)

Jags, I just made a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## rideau (Feb 28, 2013)

Very pleased Judy is home with you.  Hope her strength builds nicely, prior to the surgery.  Many, many people are praying and wishing you both the very best.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 28, 2013)

Just now saw this Sav. Been a busy week and I have popped on a few times but mainly just looked at the wood shed. Good to hear you got her home. I will check the other thread.


----------

